# Email & User Name Change



## marshall.richard (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't get my profile to accept a email change. No error message, but it just doesn't change.

I also would like to know if there is a way to change my user name.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We can change the e-mail and username for you, please just let us know what you want them to be either here or by pm

KN Community Support


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Subject: Email & User Name Change



[email protected] said:


> I can't get my profile to accept a email change. No error message, but it just doesn't change.
> 
> I also would like to know if there is a way to change my user name.


Hi Richard,

Let me know what email you want to use and what you want your user name to be.

Please email: ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces)
... for support as you are not able to PM yet.

Regards,
John


----------



## GLP (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi John, hope you are well. I've had trouble getting on to forum and had to re register with another name to get on. Also cannot pm you.
When I try to view the for sale section it says I am not allowed!
help!
Thanks 
Gill (*********)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gil, I have changed your log -on password to 987654321, but change it as soon as you can log-in with your original forum name.
Hoggy.


----------



## GLP (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks hoggy, will try again.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

GLP Did you manage to get back on to your old profile?

KN Community Support


----------

